
Git-sh(1) -- a git shell - mbrubeck
http://rtomayko.github.com/git-sh/
======
makecheck
I think it's a good idea to create a convenient interface to "git", but I
wonder if it couldn't have been implemented more flexibly as a file to be
sourced by "bash".

The shell file would avoid the need for custom config file syntax (with the
/etc default behavior "for free"), and it would allow the git interface to be
sourced into running shells without creating new ones. It would be easier to
support different types of shells. The file could be copied and adapted to
produce interfaces for additional commands, besides "git".

Given that, if you still wanted a "git-sh", you could make an alias that runs
"source /path/to/the/file.bash" whenever "git-sh" is typed (or "exec bash
--rcfile=...", etc.).

~~~
mahmud
Yes, stuff like this can be trivially done with shell aliases and functions.

